# Buckboard bacon



## limes2hundert (Jul 15, 2013)

I've never tried it, does it taste like bacon, or ham? I've got some curing in the fridge now. Just smoked my first attempt at belly bacon today on the Traeger. Might have to pick up a tube smoker and try cold smoking next time.

I didn't say howdy on the new user forum, so here's a few details. I'm in NE North Dakota, have had a Traeger Texas for a few months and have gotten a lot of use out of it.

I bought a 30 pound box of pork belly, but froze half of it. Fridge isn't big enough to do all of it at once. Also have 5 tenderloins curing in the fridge for mini Canadian bacon.


----------



## disco (Jul 15, 2013)

I have only been smoking since last fall but have made a couple of buck board bacons (BBB). If you cut it thin and fry it, it tastes closer to bacon. If you cut it thicker, it tastes like a fried ham steak. I would have to say, it is between bacon and ham in my opinion.

Disco


----------



## reinhard (Jul 16, 2013)

IMG_0008.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Jul 16, 2013






I agree with Disco on the taste.  True buckboard bacon is made with a pork butt. Some cure it with a dry cure/rub and some with a wet brine. I have done both. I use Pop's brine for a wet brine.  Here is a pic of buckboard being fried. Went on some BLT's. Reinhard


----------



## limes2hundert (Jul 16, 2013)

Looks pretty tasty, looking forward to trying it soon. I did the dry cure on a butt I cut in half where I deboned it. It's been curing for 5 days and seems to be firming up nicely.


----------



## disco (Jul 16, 2013)

limes2hundert said:


> Looks pretty tasty, looking forward to trying it soon. I did the dry cure on a butt I cut in half where I deboned it. It's been curing for 5 days and seems to be firming up nicely.


Qview would be greatly appreciated.Disco


----------



## sqwib (Jul 16, 2013)

My first attempt I was impressed how close it tasted like bacon, definitely not bacon, but not ham either.

Just took a batch out of the freezer and had it last week, I usually pan fry in bacon grease (saved grease) then microwave 10-20 seconds, the reason I do this is to get it crispy, it burns in the pan if fried too long, that is why I microwave, it even tastes closer to bacon when it's consumed at room temperature.




















20121012036.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jul 16, 2013


















20121012096.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jul 16, 2013


----------



## limes2hundert (Jul 16, 2013)

Disco said:


> Qview would be greatly appreciated.Disco


Don't really have a decent enough camera to use. Could maybe try the ipad camera? I don't know what the quality would be.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 16, 2013)

limes2hundert said:


> Don't really have a decent enough camera to use. Could maybe try the ipad camera? I don't know what the quality would be.


Should work just fine!

I prefer the flavor of buckboard over belly bacon. I have done both dry cure and brine. I switched to brining when my digital scale broke and i couldn't weigh the meat and the ingredients.

My cousin bought a 12" AMNTS from AmazeN for hie treagar and he uses it to cold smoke cheese and bacon. I have the 18" and the 12" that I use for hot and cold smoking.


----------



## limes2hundert (Jul 18, 2013)

Some of the belly bacon.













photo (1).JPG



__ limes2hundert
__ Jul 18, 2013


----------



## reinhard (Jul 19, 2013)

Looks very nice!!! Great work~~ Reinhard.


----------



## limes2hundert (Jul 20, 2013)

Some pics of my mini Canadian bacon.













photo (2).JPG



__ limes2hundert
__ Jul 20, 2013






Sliced













photo (3).JPG



__ limes2hundert
__ Jul 20, 2013






Vacuum sealed













photo (5).JPG



__ limes2hundert
__ Jul 20, 2013






What a mess. Probably would have been quicker with a knife.













photo (4).JPG



__ limes2hundert
__ Jul 20, 2013






And since the title of this thread is about buckboard bacon.













photo (6).JPG



__ limes2hundert
__ Jul 20, 2013


















photo (7).JPG



__ limes2hundert
__ Jul 20, 2013






On day 8 of the dry cure. I work the next 4 nights, so they will have at least 4 more days in the fridge.

I was a little worried about the Canadian bacon. I tried a piece after smoking and it tasted like the contents of an ash tray. I used the A-maze-N tube smoker for the first time on them for about 4 hours, then hot smoked them until they were done. Taste great now! Used apple for the cold smoke and cherry for the hot smoke.

I thought they might turn out dry, I took them up to 145-150 so they can be eaten either fried, or like lunch meat. They aren't dry at all.

They are pretty small though. I will have to try some full sized loins instead of tenderloins.

Better go fry up the leftovers, I'm starving!


----------



## reinhard (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks great!!! I like that slicer also.  I'm sure that buckboard will turn out good too. Reinhard


----------



## smoking b (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks like you did a fine job with everything!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    You should have enough bacon to last at least a couple weeks now


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 21, 2013)

You've been doing outstanding work, Limes !!!

I smoke all my Canadian Bacon & Buckboard Bacon to 145*--150*.

Then you can eat it cold, or just warm it up, without worrying about burning it.

Keep up the good work!!

Bear


----------



## sqwib (Jul 22, 2013)

Great job and great photos.

Now you are hooked.

Love that video and the slicer ROCKS!













SMF KING.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Jul 22, 2013


----------



## limes2hundert (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the nice comments. I am very much hooked now. I might have to try making a loin into ham and see how that goes.


----------



## pigbark (Sep 30, 2013)

good thread, been fun reading through it and great pix...


----------

